# SuperDave - Just bought a 2014 F1 frame (woo-hoo!) - question before I break it!



## BobbyDazzler (Jul 6, 2015)

SD,

Just this morning I took delivery of this frame and I'm looking forward to building her up!

I'm hoping this is an easy question to answer - I'm going to use SRAM Force as the groupset, so I've taken out the di2 mousetails and have installed some of the cable guides BUT I'm stuck on the BB cable guide - it has the plastic router and then a screw and a metal, thick washer that seems a perfect fit for the hole at the BB, but I'm not sure how to install it properly. Also, there is a piece of tubing that I'm not sure whether it's to go into the very small hole under the BB and come out the hole where the di2 cable came out for the FD. There's a grommet for that too [I assume], but do I need to route it that way if I'm using the external cable guide?

I've checked the 'previous sites' of Felt but can't find any manuals to help. Can you?

Many thanks in advance,


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

BobbyDazzler said:


> SD,
> 
> Just this morning I took delivery of this frame and I'm looking forward to building her up!
> 
> ...


The plastic BB guide snaps into the frame directing the front derailleur wire into and through the BB and out the back of the seat tube.
There must be a plastic guide tube run over the inner wire, the BB guide and into and out of the frame.
The metal washer is actually a tapered round nut. The smaller diameter of the taper goes into the plastic BB cable guide.
The bolt draws the tapered nut into the guide expanding the plastic flanges anchoring the piece into the frame.
The bolt and metal nut are a wedge, similar to a quill stem.

Clear?

-Dave


----------



## BobbyDazzler (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Dave,

Super clear, and now installed, thanks! Do I need a crown race for the forks? One didn't come with the FSA No. 42 headset, but I'm not sure I need it [fingers crossed I don't ].

Many thanks again


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

BobbyDazzler said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Super clear, and now installed, thanks! Do I need a crown race for the forks? One didn't come with the FSA No. 42 headset, but I'm not sure I need it [fingers crossed I don't ].
> 
> Many thanks again


We integrate the crown race into the fork itself. This way we don't need to build extra material in the area to hold the race. We don't need to "crease" the fibers in a 90 degree arrangement and lose strength and we can add internal volume which helps create a stronger fork with the use of internal molding techniques which have limited minimum sizes.

Do not use a cane creek bearing as the race angle used on their headsets is different. You must use 45/45 1.5" lower ACB only.
-SD


----------



## BobbyDazzler (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks again Dave - I'm coming from a Ti frame with external headset, so I'm not used to all this new-fangled malarkey ;-).

I hope not to trouble you again, but as I progress through the build over the coming days I might have one or two more questions if that's OK? I just spotted some nice red anodized thingys that came in another bag with the frame that I'll try to figure out over the coming days....!

I promise to post a picture once it's done! Thanks again.


----------



## BobbyDazzler (Jul 6, 2015)

Dave,

Just to say thanks for your help. She's all built up, currently at the LBS to check her over, but as promised here's a picture:

View attachment 307793


Yes, I need to clean the wheels . Took her out yesterday for a 'snagging' ride. After feeling the stiffness in the BB (i.e. as soon as I hit the pedals it just moved. Quickly), I thought it might be harsh but it's actually ridiculously smooth. Happy days!

Thanks again SD!


----------



## jamy99 (Jul 24, 2013)

BobbyDazzler said:


> Thanks again Dave - I'm coming from a Ti frame with external headset, so I'm not used to all this new-fangled malarkey ;-).
> 
> I hope not to trouble you again, but as I progress through the build over the coming days I might have one or two more questions if that's OK? I just spotted some nice red anodized thingys that came in another bag with the frame that I'll try to figure out over the coming days....!
> 
> I promise to post a picture once it's done! Thanks again.


Did you figure out what the red bits were for?

I built up one of these frames last year but didn't use the red bits


----------



## BobbyDazzler (Jul 6, 2015)

jamy99 said:


> Did you figure out what the red bits were for?
> 
> I built up one of these frames last year but didn't use the red bits


Hi there,

Yes - there were three red bits. The first one was just a lighter-weight front brake bolt nut [which I used], and the other two [the thin cylinders with thread] are apparently valve extenders. If I had deep carbon wheels I'd use them, but I haven't, so I haven't!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

BobbyDazzler said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes - there were three red bits. The first one was just a lighter-weight front brake bolt nut [which I used], and the other two [the thin cylinders with thread] are apparently valve extenders. If I had deep carbon wheels I'd use them, but I haven't, so I haven't!


Bobby, when you get a chance post a picture of your bike. 

The current Felt F1 might be the best bang for the buck frameset on the market. Not sure what else I would go with for $1,600 if looking for a traditional road frame. Assuming of course the Felt geometry would work for you.


----------



## BobbyDazzler (Jul 6, 2015)

tranzformer said:


> Bobby, when you get a chance post a picture of your bike.
> 
> The current Felt F1 might be the best bang for the buck frameset on the market. Not sure what else I would go with for $1,600 if looking for a traditional road frame. Assuming of course the Felt geometry would work for you.


See pic - I love it, just want some stealth wheels to complete the perfect picture 
View attachment 308130


I've only put on about 300 miles so far [rain has meant I've been using my other bike], but it's awesome. A good point on the geometry - I had a Retul fit done and this fits spot-on with 30mm spacers. Very comfortable in elbows-parallel-with-handlebars position.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

BobbyDazzler said:


> See pic - I love it, just want some stealth wheels to complete the perfect picture
> View attachment 308130
> 
> 
> I've only put on about 300 miles so far [rain has meant I've been using my other bike], but it's awesome. A good point on the geometry - I had a Retul fit done and this fits spot-on with 30mm spacers. Very comfortable in elbows-parallel-with-handlebars position.



Bobby I tried that picture and this one, but it doesn't work. 

"vBulletin Message
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"

Maybe you could try hosting to Imgur or something similar?


----------

